# Mill Route Manual



## sunrunner (Apr 17, 2014)

I just found someone who has a complete Mill-Route including the paperwork on Craigslist.

Mill-Route wood carving system

For anyone who has tried to find this documentation it is impossible.

If you live in the Seattle-Tacoma area would you be so kind to see if you can retrieve this documentation and post it somewhere before the unit is sold. I sent both an email and phone message but if this is a layperson who happen to get their hands on one of these I'm not sure they would know how to post. I live in Florida so there's not much chance I can get to the person who has this.

Or send it to me and I'll post it. I don't know if there's a library here for such docs but usually I post to Vintage Machinery when I find old paperwork. There's plenty of these Mill-Routes around but no one has any documentation for it. 

This is an incredible opportunity to get old documentation for the entire woodworking community both internally and externally.

Thanks 
Victor


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Craigslist posting has come down.
Hopefully the guy has gotten in touch with you.


----------



## Harry Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

*Mill-Route Carving System*

I want to thank Victor for his notification on this offer. I am the person that purchased the Mill-Route Carving System package from the fine individual doing the selling. I have yet to look through all the information in the box since it has only been an hour since getting home from the drive to Gig Harbor. It appears the contens of the box has never been used/opened (installation hardware still in original sealed packaging and all bearings show no use). I will scan what information I find in the box and I will attempt to post it here. I will let you know if I am having problems uploading the information here. I will work at getting all the information posted here today. Thanks again. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Harry Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

*Mill-Route Carving System*

Here are scanned copies of both the Mill-Route Carving System Flyer and the Mill-Route Carving System Owners Manual in PDF format. I hope this helps other owners.

I hope this upload works. I would appreciate it if those people that are familiar with file uploads could move copies of the attached PDF files for the Flyer and Owner's Manual to the forum section that is used to store Owner's manuals. I do not feel I have enough experience to do such a upload as yet. I am not even sure this upload is going to work.

Again, thank you Victor very much for your notification to the Forum allowing me the opportunity to make this purchase. This whole tool package is complete and has never been used/unpackaged.

Harry


----------



## Harry Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

I uploaded the Mill-Route Carving System Owner's Manual to the manual location (at least I hope it was the correct location here on the Forum).


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Harry. that type of information is gold to a wood worker...


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Harry, what's your location? Seattle-Tacoma area?
I'm in Everett.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

rwl7532 said:


> Harry, what's your location? Seattle-Tacoma area?
> I'm in Everett.


I see in your profile you are in Covington.


----------

